

Subversion 1.8 Gits New Features - tux1968
http://www.developer.com/open/subversion-1.8-gits-new-features.html

======
tux1968
Think the arguments in favour of SVN over Git are pretty weak. For instance
they cite the necessity for Git to copy the entire repo to every developer
machine. But this is no longer true with the shallow clone feature.

In truth any VCS can only offer a strict subset of DVCS features. Anything a
VCS can do, you can do in a DVCS whereas the reverse is definitely not true.

